# Dougherty County Rut



## CoveyHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone mind sharing any information about the status of the rut in south/ southwest Dougherty County. Will be hunting there this weekend and curious if I missed out on the chasin. Thanks for the info.


----------

